# How to solve the swinging bridle problem?



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just bought a used trailer and its awesome. One of the things I would like to fix is that there are a lot of marks on the tack room wall from where the bridles swing. My boyfriend is pretty handy and has some scrap aluminum around so I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to fix the problem? How can I make it so my bridles don't swing and make rub marks?

If anyone has a solution to this problem I would love to hear about it or see photos! Thanks so much!

(The sooner the better, as I would like to ask for it for christmas )


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We had a Logan that had a carpeted wall behind the bridle racks. The Wilson trailer has the same problem as yours, it is aluminum with lovely black marks from the bridles swinging. I don't dare hang my good bridle bits in there I lay them on the back seat of the pickup. My husband keeps telling he's going to take a heavy peice of plywood, carpet it like the Logan had and put it up with proper bridle racks rather than the cheap hooks someone screwed in there. Technically our trailer was meant to be a show cattle trailer so the bridle hooks and saddle rack were an after thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Don’t know what the set up looks like but I had a thought: could you put a bungee cord, or whatever they get called (the round elastic cords with the powder coated hooks on the ends), across the bridles to hold them against the trailer and stop them swinging?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I use bridle bags...Or you could put a pillow case or something similar....:wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I also use bridle bags - not expensive and helps keep them nice and clean too


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use quilted bridle bags. I have a carpeted wall but I still just don't like my show bridles and reins and bits, with all the silver, being abraded by anything. A nice quilted bridle bag costs less than $25. Dura-Tech® Extra Large Bridle Bag in Cases & Covers at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Measure that wall, go get some cheap indoor/outdoor carpet, and glue it to that wall. Or, you can put up some plywood first, then carpet it, screw in a bungee cord the length of the wall, about 12 - 16 inches down from the hooks, and that will hold your bridles/halters/reins in place and against the wall.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Stick them in a bridle bag?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Duct tape which comes in many colors, doesn't add additional weight and easily removed.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We installed a thin layer of cork on the wall just below the bridle rack. An above indoor/outdoor carpet suggestion is good too. Sure cuts down on the banging!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Indoor/outdoor carpet is very stiff & scratchy. It is much easier and I think looks better to do automotive carpet. You can buy it at Walmart. I think we attached ours with super 77 spray adhesive.

As an aside, aluminum stains are impossible to remove from leather, so I highly recommend carpeting the walls in some way.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not like to see carpet glued to the wall. I can only pictutre gtreen shag. Any way you can get a clear bra paint protectant and an auto parts store. I would put that on.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I would not like to see carpet glued to the wall. I can only pictutre gtreen shag. Any way you can get a clear bra paint protectant and an auto parts store. I would put that on.


Carpet comes in different colors and styles...I've seen a lot of trailers with it and it looks nice if done correctly.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Carpet works nicely, as does the spray on bed liner type product. Both of these come in many colors, and protect your paint job.

I'm having my Sundowner redone and the bed liner type is what I am having put in.

And the cork comes in rolls too, as many people will put it up in bedrooms for the kids to use as bulletin boards.

You can also sew something in denim to "button" over the bridle hook/rack and let hang down. Can add Velcro so that you could pull it up over the bridles so they wouldn't get dusty.


----------

